# anybody ever stayed overnight at Blackford (perthshire)



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi 

On the way to inverness tomorow and was looking to stop overnight in Blackford at the Baxters soup outlet, we would not be arriving till about 2200, leaving about 0800 any body done this???

Ta


----------

